# Train which first: Shoulders or Traps?



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2005)

Which would you train first, if you were doing both on the same day: Shoulders or Traps?


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 19, 2005)

I would probably work my shoulders first.  I tend to cram traps near the end of my workout, if I even work them directly.


----------



## KarlW (Feb 19, 2005)

Same


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Feb 19, 2005)

I would rotate it...


----------



## LAM (Feb 19, 2005)

I train traps with back


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 19, 2005)

DD is probably right.  Another idea is to prioritize the smaller/weaker body part first.


----------



## ZAGLOBA (Feb 19, 2005)

I always do them at the end of my shoulder workout because it makes me so tired to work my traps


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 19, 2005)

same here, i work shoulders and traps on the same day, traps last.


----------



## vegman (Feb 19, 2005)

I do traps last. I can't get a good shoulder work-out with fatigued traps


----------



## Musclebeach (Feb 20, 2005)

I do traps on back day and shoulders on shoulder/quad day...

-Jeff.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 20, 2005)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> I would rotate it...


What are the advantages of rotating it?  Your body adjusts to the rotation that you use?


----------



## musclepump (Feb 20, 2005)

I train them on opposite days


----------



## ChrisROCK (Feb 21, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> What are the advantages of rotating it? Your body adjusts to the rotation that you use?


It's not a matter of the body adjusting to it... it's a matter of which part, if any, is getting a little neglected in that workout.  By rotating the sequence, you'll hit the traps harder one day, and maybe slightly less the next time around.


----------



## westb51 (Feb 21, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> I train traps with back


Me too.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 21, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> I train traps with back



Ditto.

Not all the time of course, it all depends on what type of program i am on at the moment.


----------

